# Looking for Broken Screams



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Does anyone know this excellent pinner? I think I have seen him or her on the forums - but not sure who it is. The boards and organization are just dreamy.

check it out:

http://www.pinterest.com/brokenscreams/


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Not sure MM, ask The Halloween Lady because she just sent me a link to check her out too. (I, like a goof typed in the wrong name and got some goofball who was B-O-R-I-N-G....I was thinking...what was THL thinking???)


----------



## Broken Screams (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm glad you guys like the Pinterest boards I've been collecting! I've just joined here, not sure how much time I'll have here, but I'll try.

I hope you guys find the Pinterest boards helpful, I want to help all haunters be able to find inspiration, ideas, tutorials, supplies, and everything we might need to make really killer home haunts, charity haunts, and pro haunts! I remember when the streets were filled with kids on Halloween nights, like an overturned anthill. I miss that!

I haunt my yard Halloween night only, and the rest of the season I work with a charity haunt, Creepy Hollow. I started on Pinterest to help us gather ideas, and being the... umm... "detail-oriented" person I am (I'm a codemonkey by day), I wanted to organize things so we could find the bits we need.

If you have suggestions, I'd love to hear them! I even started a board recently on haunted house safety, based on a comment from a pinner.

Feel free to email me at brokenscreamshaunt, which is a gmail account, and my website is brokenscreams, you can use dotcom or dotorg, they go to the same place, but it's mostly a way to get back to me, email being the easiest.

Oh, and someone was wondering gender, I'm female (remember Rudyard Kipling's "the female of the species is more deadly than the male"?).

I was at HAuNTCon, and I went on the bus tours, had a blast! Creepy Hollow was on the Monday night tour, did anyone go on that? I'd love to hear your comments!

Thanks for letting me know people find what I'm doing on Pinterest useful, that makes it all worthwhile!

Again, please feel free to email me, I'd love to hear from you and connect.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I started following you in the past week,,, I LOVE your page, so organized,,, at this point, no suggestions,,, I am just in awe of your pins, I slowing am going though them all,,,,keep up the good work!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Bethene said:


> I started following you in the past week,,, I LOVE your page, so organized,,, at this point, no suggestions,,, I am just in awe of your pins, I slowing am going though them all,,,,keep up the good work!


^What she said!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Ha! I knew it! You were sitting on the bus with Scott at HAuNTCon! My wife and I (Dixie here on the forum) were the other bus captains on his bus. Nice to meet a fellow Texas haunter!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow you're page is amazing! Make sure you come back on here and visit us!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

So you finally found her MM, lol, now you have closure!


----------

